# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  لقد اخترنا

## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*لقد اخترنا


شعر ملك عبدالعزيز


(مهداه الى كل الاحبة )

لقد اخترنا .....


قد اخترنا الطريق الوعر مرقى لخطانا


والتمسنا القمة الشماء مغنى لرؤانا


كم رأينا الخضرة الحسناء فوق السفح احراشا وظلا


ورأينا الزهر الخلاب الوانا وفنا


ولمحنا الماء يغوى بالخرير العذب اذنا


ويزيغ العين بالاضواء اغراء وحلما


غير أنا ......


ولهيب الجذوة الحمراء فى الصدر استكنا


قد رفضنا السفح ...


عفنا الخضرة الخداعة الالوان والظل المملا


ورحيق الماء مسموما وصفو اللحن ختلا


لقد اخترنا ...


قد اخترنا الطريق الوعر مجتازا ومرقى


وشققنا الصخر لا نشفق ان نسقط صرعى


ثم شمنا القمة الشماء محرابا ومرمى


كلما الشمس قست فى صلبنا


أشربت اصلابنا ريا عتيا


لهب النار جرى فى دمنا


كلما الشوك برى اقدامنا


كلما اذددنا على الجهد مضي


صلبت اقدامنا واستحصدت


ثابتات الخطو لاتعرف غيا


قاسيات الوقع فى وطأتها كبرياء العزم والسعى حفيا


ربما زاغت بنا ابصارنا


تنثنى للسفح للسهل الندى


فغوينا لحظة بارقة ....


وهفونا ...


للظلال الخضر والزهر الشذى


ثم عجنا شامخا هاماتنا


للطريق الوعر لا نألو مضيا


لقد اخترنا ...


قد اخترنا الطريق الوعر مجتازا ومرقى


لم نزل نهفو الى القمة لانشفق ان نسقط صرعى


فمع الجهد نحس الفورة الحية فينا والفتوة


ونحس النصر والسلطان قوة


لقد اخترنا ..


وماأروع ان تختار حرا


قد ملكنا القمة الشماء والوعر العتيا


وانفساح الافق والنور اذا الفجر أطلا


سيطل الفجر منداحا علة كل ثنية


نحن ابدعناه صغناه لنا عيدا بهيا


للغد المشرق للاجيال تزهو فيه حره


فقد اخترناه...


قد اخترنا الطريق الوعر مجتازا ومرقى
*

----------


## بحاري

*لقد اخترنا ...
وما اروع ان تكون انت من اخترناه حبا وصدقا ووفاء
‏
تحياتي يا عظمة..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عظمه على عظمه ياعظمه
روائع لاتجود بها الا قريحة مبدع فنان مثلك

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*




قد اخترنا الطريق الوعر مجتازا ومرقى

لم نزل نهفو الى القمة لانشفق ان نسقط صرعى



:blb8::blb8::blb8:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يا عظمة ساعة كاملة بفكر في رد وغلبني أرد ... البوست ده داير ليه شامبيون ... كدي أمشي وأجيك ...

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

لقد اخترنا ...
وما اروع ان تكون انت من اخترناه حبا وصدقا ووفاء
‏
تحياتي يا عظمة..



التحية لك بحارى ومشتاقين  
اخترت لك 
تتصور عزو لحدى الآن ماجاب اللابتوب





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

عظمه على عظمه ياعظمه
روائع لاتجود بها الا قريحة مبدع فنان مثلك




مريخابى كسلاوى 
دوما اون لاين لك التحية والتقدير يارائع 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

:blb8::blb8::blb8:



اخى طارق حامد لك التحية والتقدير 
مروركم يسعدنا





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

يا عظمة ساعة كاملة بفكر في رد وغلبني أرد ... البوست ده داير ليه شامبيون ... كدي أمشي وأجيك ...



الشامبيون على حسابى 
بس انت تعال وجيب معاك طفل النينجا 
للجميع منى ....
:wrd:
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الراااااااااااااااااااااااااائع والرااااااااااااااااااااااائع دومـــــــــــــا عبدالعظيم

مشتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااقيييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*[QUOTE=البرنسيسه;249050]الراااااااااااااااااااااااااائع والرااااااااااااااااااااااائع دومـــــــــــــا عبدالعظيم

مشتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااقيييييييييييييييييين

مشتاقين شنو انا كان ماعرفت كنت وين
:club::club::club:
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عبد العظيم طولنا منك والله
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*اذا لم يكن فيك الّضِرام فأنما ***تكونُ خليّا من ضروب الاٍجارةِ
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عبد العظيم طولنا منك والله



حبيبنا خالد مشتاقين واللوم علينا كثير 
بس الوعد بالزيارة قائم
تسلم على المرور
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

حبيبنا خالد مشتاقين واللوم علينا كثير 

بس الوعد بالزيارة قائم

تسلم على المرور



 تشرف كتييييييييييييييييير
                        	*

----------

